# Deputy Sheriff David Allford



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Deputy Sheriff*

*David E. Allford*

Okfuskee County Sheriff's Office, Oklahoma

End of Watch: Wednesday, September 11, 2013

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 37
*Tour:* 13 years
*Badge #* Not available
*Military veteran*

*Cause:* Automobile accident
*Incident Date:* 9/11/2013
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Deputy Sheriff David Allford was killed in a single vehicle crash while responding to backup a state trooper who was dealing with a combative subject.

He was traveling on I-40, near mile marker 218, when one of the tires on his Chevy Tahoe patrol vehicle suffered a blowout. The blowout caused the patrol vehicle to overturn twice. Deputy Allford was ejected from the vehicle and suffered fatal injuries.

Deputy Allford was a U.S. Army veteran and had served with the Okfuskee County Sheriff's Office for 13 years. He is survived by his wife and two children.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Sheriff Jack D. Choate
Okfuskee County Sheriff's Office
209 N Third
Okemah, OK 74859

Phone: (918) 623-1122

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21831-deputy-sheriff-david-e-allford#ixzz2elWqehjY


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Deputy Allford


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2013)

R.I.P Deputy Alford


----------

